# CycloDS Evolution 1.5 Beta 1



## euphemism (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Its that time again A new line of BETA's, with the most notable new addition being the highly anticipated in-game text reader. Changes in this BETA include:
> 
> * Added the in-game text reader feature
> * An alternative folder layout for game saves and RTS files is now supported
> ...



Download Here


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 16, 2008)

Ingame text reader! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been waiting for this!


----------



## solange82200 (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't believe the text reader is finally out. Can someone tell me what they use this for? Is it for walkthroughs and stuff? How would you get a walkthrough for a flashcart, just use the regular ones you find online and put them in Word or something?


----------



## nico402 (Jul 16, 2008)

NOTE TO WEBMASTERS: Please refrain from posting news about this BETA release as it is not yet ready for widespread use. We hope to have any bugs resolved over the next few days at which time the final build can be released.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to see this ingame text reader... Maybe someone could make a video(Youtube?).



			
				nico402 said:
			
		

> NOTE TO WEBMASTERS: Please refrain from posting news about this BETA release as it is not yet ready for widespread use. We hope to have any bugs resolved over the next few days at which time the final build can be released.
> He's not a webmaster?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! Ingame Text! I can play PW2 without running to my computer at times.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 16, 2008)

It's finally here, we have been waiting patiently for this.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 16, 2008)

Normally the TeamCyclo is very fast with releasing the final firmware, so I`m going to wait till then, even though this update is great... (cheatfolder is a great idea as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

This is VERY nice, it does lack an auto-wrap feature which is a shame, but if you just sort out the breaks in the text file yourself, this will be awesome.

I tested New Super Mario Bros, I got "Yo Guys, you see this? I'm reading text in the midd" before it was cut off.

I am IMPRESSED.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

....And I already got problems.

1: what the diff between normal save type and alt.
2: The skin always goes back to the default skin


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

That's odd, it's remembering my skin selection just fine.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm going to wait for the final stable build like always.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Weird. 
Well I switched back to 1.41, Ingame text is not that important to me...


----------



## Tanas (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> ....And I already got problems.
> 
> 1: what the diff between normal save type and alt.
> 2: The skin always goes back to the default skin



1. Alternative stores the saves in a folder called SAVE, normal stores them in the same folder as the ROMS.
2. No problems for me.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Weird.
> Well I switched back to 1.41, Ingame text is not that important to me...



I can't help you with the skin problem, but the difference between the normal save and alt...

Normal:  Save and RTS files are kept in the same directory as the games they are made for.

Alt: Save and RTS files are kept in a directory called SAVES on the root of your MicroSD card.

Edit: Beaten to it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not having any problems neither. I got the one I had before.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

It seems to only happen with Random.
Can someone check to see if I am alone?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> It seems to only happen with Random.
> Can someone check to see if I am alone?



I now get the same problem with random.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, thats an awesome feature... Man, I really wish I hadent gotten an R4DS.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 16, 2008)

Weird, when I use the Text Reader on Tales of Innocence, I get a white screen.


----------



## ackers (Jul 16, 2008)

wahaaay been waiting for this!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

yay! this will be very helpful on long car rides and in places where i dont have my computer and internet handy.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 17, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> I'd like to see this ingame text reader... Maybe someone could make a video(Youtube?).


Here, I just made this video showing the text reader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Please excuse my poor English and charisma D:


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2008)

Salamantis? Where did you get that skin?


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Salamantis? Where did you get that skin?


I made it myself, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=62339





EDIT: Also thanks for reminding me, I needed to fix that link for the download of the skin, and I fixed it


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 17, 2008)

Oooo.. spiffy.  And just in time for FFIV.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the vid Salamantis.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Very helpful in deciding whether the install was worth it yet.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 17, 2008)

TeamCyclops never lets me down!  I hope that for the next Nintendo handheld, they will make a modchip for that too.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 21, 2008)

Would someone mind mirroring the download?  Or putting it in the GBAtemp download module?  

I can't seem to get the DL to work from the team cyclops site.  Thanks.

[Edit] Nevermind, it finally worked.


----------



## broniak786 (Jul 30, 2008)

Could somebody please post a mirror? The website isn't working for me.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder if we should make a thread with pre-formated GameFaqs .txt files.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 30, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I wonder if we should make a thread with pre-formated GameFaqs .txt files.


Not much point. I takes like 4 seconds to convert a .txt file.

......I just got an idea


----------

